# Is this too much overkill?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fluval G6 and Eheim Pro3e for a 90 gallon mbuna tank. I know the filtration is overkill which is good, but will it make my tank into a blender?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That sounds about right to me. Not overkill. The Eheim is a high flow unit, the other is a low flow high tech unit. The G6 is holy-cow expensive. 

What WOULD be overkill is if you got an FX5 and stuck it on there too. 

W


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm loving my g6, it's just...beautiful lol. I don't close my stingray stand so I can see my filter  Having problems priming the pro3, didnt try too hard though, had to give up, it was 2AM when I had everything set up. Pics of my tank will be posted this weekend


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

IMO it is better to over kill than under filtration


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gonna have some good powerheads for currents at the bottom of tank, just wanna make sure there are no dead spots without making a blender


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got some seaweed from the lake, gonna wrap that around my intake tubes lolz


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm. That's just going to plug it up completely. Open cell foam will work much better. AquaClear sponge with hole in the end, placed over the intake.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

that post was supposed to go in another thread...lolz dunno what happened there XD


----------

